# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Are we ready for a plus-size Bond girl? Ashley Graham wants to be in Bond film

## Crunch

Ashley Graham has set her sights on appearing in a James Bond film.
The model has taken the fashion industry by storm since starting her career in 2001, gracing the covers of numerous magazines and appearing in several Levi's campaigns. She also cemented her status as a star when she became the first plus-size model to appear on the cover of _Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Issue_ in 2016.
But Ashley has confessed that she would like to enter into the acting world, and would love to appear in the long-running British spy franchise - on one condition.
"The only way I would be able to be a Bond Girl is if Idris Elba was James Bond," she told _Entertainment Tonight_, sharing her support for the English star, who is rumoured to be in the running to take over from current Bond actor Daniel Craig. "He is just so fine. He's confident. He is sexy and he looks like the type of man that just takes charge."

http://www.stuff.co.nz/life-style/be...ames-bond-film

*If Idris Elba played James Bond, it would kind of make sense for Ashley Graham to be a Bond girl.

*

----------

NuYawka (01-12-2017)

----------


## NuYawka

If she doesn't want to be a Bond girl, I'll allow her to be MY girl.

----------

Crunch (01-12-2017),Daily Bread (01-12-2017),MrogersNhood (01-12-2017)

----------


## Crunch

> If she doesn't want to be a Bond girl, I'll allow her to be MY girl.


Yeah, I could think of several things she could help me with..............

----------

NuYawka (01-12-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Has anyone noticed that the fashion industry, run mostly by homosexual males, has decreed that only women who look like young boys are attractive?

----------

Crunch (01-12-2017),Frankenvoter (01-12-2017),Jim Scott (01-12-2017),LongTermGuy (01-12-2017),Montana (01-12-2017)

----------


## Crunch

> Has anyone noticed that the fashion industry, run mostly by homosexual males, has decreed that only women who look like young boys are attractive?


Should we be surprised? If any of these designers was actually confronted by a real woman, they would have the hissy fit.

----------


## Frankenvoter

> Has anyone noticed that the fashion industry, run mostly by homosexual males, has decreed that only women who look like young boys are attractive?








Androgyny - Wikipedia

I think you're on to something.

----------

Knightkore (01-12-2017),LongTermGuy (01-12-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

Bond:  Big Booty Galore

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (01-12-2017)

----------


## LongTermGuy

*"Are we ready for a plus-size Bond girl? Ashley Graham wants to be in Bond film"*



*
NO....I I wanted to see Fat women that are bloated and look like the have Gas.....I can see them at a bar...Grocery store or the street...

If I am watching a "Bond" movie...(For my money)I want to see perfection....aint got time for `everyone gets a Trophy  Garbage` and me to settle for it....

More Liberal CRAP...
*

----------

Jim Scott (01-12-2017)

----------


## Crunch

> *"Are we ready for a plus-size Bond girl? Ashley Graham wants to be in Bond film"*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> NO....I I wanted to see Fat women that are bloated and look like the have Gas.....I can see them at a bar...Grocery store or the street...
> 
> If I am watching a "Bond" movie...(For my money)I want to see perfection....aint got time for `everyone gets a Trophy  Garbage` and me to settle for it....
> 
> ...


More bad news for you. The next James Bond might be black. LOL.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Do you really think she looks bloated and has gas?????????

Far more women look like her than those "beauties" that look like if they lost an ounce they would fall through their assholes and choke themselves to death.

----------

Crunch (01-12-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> More bad news for you. The next James Bond might be black. LOL.



And that will be the end of the Bond brand

Can you really see a James Bond saying the line "Gimme a Mad Dog 20/20 and a paper cup"

----------

Knightkore (01-12-2017)

----------


## Crunch

> And that will be the end of the Bond brand


You could be right. But if they chose Idris Elba, I could handle it a lot better than if the had someone like Will Smith play him.

----------

Knightkore (01-12-2017)

----------


## LongTermGuy

> More bad news for you. The next James Bond might be black. LOL.


*
More bad news for You....Nothing wrong with Black...if capable of performing assigned duties....(just like any other color)*

----------

Knightkore (01-12-2017)

----------


## LongTermGuy

> Do you really think she looks bloated and has gas?????????
> 
> Far more women look like her than those "beauties" that look like if they lost an ounce they would fall through their assholes and choke themselves to death.


*​Yes.....ass and thighs like a line backer.....*

----------


## Crunch

> *
> More bad news for You....Nothing wrong with Black...if capable of performing assigned duties....(just like any other color)*


Yeah, but a lot of people will lose their shit if James Bond isn't white.

Although, I have read some theories that "James Bond" is not the characters actual name. The name is simply one given to agent 007 and that anyone at anytime could be assigned the name.

----------

Knightkore (01-12-2017)

----------


## Crunch

> *​Yes.....ass and thighs like a line backer.....*


You afraid you might get hurt?

----------

Knightkore (01-12-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

How about a gay James Bond with Elton John as his main squeeze?


What about a Janet Bond

Or a Lu Sin Bondo

James Bond is a white Naval Commander, that is how he was created.  Why change it?

Create another character and make him Black but don't mess with Bond.

----------

Jim Scott (01-12-2017),Knightkore (01-12-2017)

----------


## LongTermGuy

> Do you really think she looks bloated and has gas?????????
> 
> Far more women look like her than those "beauties" that look like if they lost an ounce they would fall through their assholes and choke themselves to death.


*

Boils down to taste...I enjoy a women In shape...Bloat....Big tits and ass can be found everywhere......*

----------


## Crunch

> *
> 
> Boils down to taste...I enjoy a women In shape...Bloat....Big tits and ass can be found everywhere......*


Then I guess you are in the wrong thread.............

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Yeah, but a lot of people will lose their shit if James Bond isn't white.
> 
> Although, I have read some theories that "James Bond" is not the characters actual name. The name is simply one given to agent 007 and that anyone at anytime could be assigned the name.


Show me in any of Ian Fleming's books regarding Bond that this is possible

----------


## Knightkore

> How about a gay James Bond with Elton John as his main squeeze?
> 
> 
> What about a Janet Bond
> 
> Or a Lu Sin Bondo
> 
> James Bond is a white Naval Commander, that is how he was created.  Why change it?
> 
> Create another character and make him Black but don't mess with Bond.


You could always plug a latino Bond.....using the new "most interesting man" in those beer commericals.....stay thirsty mis amigos

----------

LongTermGuy (01-12-2017)

----------


## Coolwalker

How is this shit important?

----------

LongTermGuy (01-12-2017)

----------


## Crunch

> How is this shit important?


I DID put it in the Pub section. (Just saying).

----------


## LongTermGuy

> Yeah, but a lot of people will lose their shit if James Bond isn't white.
> 
> Although, I have read some theories that "James Bond" is not the characters actual name. The name is simply one given to agent 007 and that anyone at anytime could be assigned the name.




gold one too!  :Smile:

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

We know how well traditionally white characters fare when reinvented as black.  Think Kojak, think Wild Wild West, think Annie

Then again there is that white actor playing Michael Jackson on the British comedy.

----------

Crunch (01-12-2017),Knightkore (01-12-2017)

----------


## Crunch

> Show me in any of Ian Fleming's books regarding Bond that this is possible


I have not read any of Fleming's book. It is simply a fan theory and probably can't be proven or disproven.

But if you think about it, why would the world's most famous (infamous) secret service agent announce himself so freely? It is like he wants the bad guys to know who he is. Kind of makes it hard to sneak around and learn his secrets.

And of course there is the issue of the evil characters creating elaborate deaths for 007 (after they tell him their plans) rather than simply putting a bullet in his head and being done with it. But that is another line of discussion.

I am more interested in just how good Ashley Graham would look on the big screen. That is what matters to me!

----------

Knightkore (01-12-2017)

----------


## NuYawka

If they want a black Bond girl, I recommend Pam Grier. 

She was the shit back in the day!

----------


## Crunch

> If they want a black Bond girl, I recommend Pam Grier. 
> 
> She was the shit back in the day!


Or Nicole Beharie. She is gorgeous.

----------


## Knightkore

> Or Nicole Beharie. She is gorgeous.


Kate Upton?

----------

Crunch (01-12-2017)

----------


## Crunch

> Kate Upton?


Definitely. And Charlotte McKinney.

----------

Knightkore (01-12-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> I have not read any of Fleming's book. It is simply a fan theory and probably can't be proven or disproven.
> 
> But if you think about it, why would the world's most famous (infamous) secret service agent announce himself so freely? It is like he wants the bad guys to know who he is. Kind of makes it hard to sneak around and learn his secrets.
> 
> And of course there is the issue of the evil characters creating elaborate deaths for 007 (after they tell him their plans) rather than simply putting a bullet in his head and being done with it. But that is another line of discussion.
> 
> I am more interested in just how good Ashley Graham would look on the big screen. That is what matters to me!



I have read all of Fleming's Bond stories, including the ones from the mid 60's in Playboy.  James Bond exist only as created by Ian Fleming, there is no real "James Bond".  I can tell you at no point in any of the books is there even a hint that Bond is anyone other than Bond.  Furthermore, you can't confuse the movies with the books.  He does not go around telling everyone in the books that he is "Bond, James Bond" nor are the villains as high tech as the ones in the movies.

As an aside almost none of the Bond movies are very faithful in any way to the book they are named after.  Perhaps the closest is On Her Majesty's Secret Service and Never say Never, which is really Thunderball.

----------

LongTermGuy (01-12-2017)

----------


## Crunch

> I have read all of Fleming's Bond stories, including the ones from the mid 60's in Playboy.  James Bond exist only as created by Ian Fleming, there is no real "James Bond".  I can tell you at no point in any of the books is there even a hint that Bond is anyone other than Bond.  Furthermore, you can't confuse the movies with the books.  He does not go around telling everyone in the books that he is "Bond, James Bond" nor are the villains as high tech as the ones in the movies.
> 
> As an aside almost none of the Bond movies are very faithful in any way to the book they are named after.  Perhaps the closest is On Her Majesty's Secret Service and Never say Never, which is really Thunderball.


As I mentioned, I have not read any of the books. I am basing my observations solely on the movies.

(And Austin Powers of course).

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> As I mentioned, I have not read any of the books. I am basing my observations solely on the movies.
> 
> (And Austin Powers of course).


Well, yes, Austin Powers is a very faithful portrayal of all things Bond!!

That and the Casino Royale movie with David Niven and Woody Allen

----------


## Crunch

> Well, yes, Austin Powers is a very faithful portrayal of all things Bond!!
> 
> That and the Casino Royale movie with David Niven and Woody Allen


Austin Powers was making fun of Bond movies (Duh, obviously).

Then there is Goldfinger.........

----------

Knightkore (01-12-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> More bad news for you. The next James Bond might be black. LOL.


Das Rayciss!!! 

Nobody gunna steal Shaft's thunder!!

----------

Crunch (01-12-2017),Knightkore (01-12-2017)

----------


## Crunch

> Das Rayciss!!! 
> 
> Nobody gunna take Shaft's place.


Richard Roundtree was bad ass!

----------

Knightkore (01-12-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Do you really think she looks bloated and has gas?????????


No, but someone that broad who isn't fat, is rather rare.

But that's not what this is about.  This is about RAMMING a new standard ONTO the public.  FORCING a change in standards, done by pressure from unsightly, fat, clipped-hair dykes.

This goes; and then the next "beauty" will have a Smiley Virus hair clip-job.  And then unflattering eyeglasses and a scowl.  Somewhere along the line, the "Beauty" standard will adopt sagging tits and a pot belly.

Lesbians everywhere will be pleased; and white males, criminalized for their skin color, will be cowed into silence.

*I AM SICK AND TIRED OF BEING MANIPULATED LIKE A PIECE ON A CHESSBOARD.*

----------

Jim Scott (01-12-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> No, but someone that broad who isn't fat, is rather rare.
> 
> But that's not what this is about.  This is about RAMMING a new standard ONTO the public.  FORCING a change in standards, done by pressure from unsightly, fat, clipped-hair dykes.
> 
> This goes; and then the next "beauty" will have a Smiley Virus hair clip-job.  And then unflattering eyeglasses and a scowl.  Somewhere along the line, the "Beauty" standard will adopt sagging tits and a pot belly.
> 
> Lesbians everywhere will be pleased; and white males, criminalized for their skin color, will be cowed into silence.
> 
> *I AM SICK AND TIRED OF BEING MANIPULATED LIKE A PIECE ON A CHESSBOARD.*


I don't know.....voluptuous women are rather hotter than stick figures.....

----------

Crunch (01-12-2017),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (01-12-2017),MedicineBow (01-12-2017),NuYawka (01-12-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> *
> More bad news for You....Nothing wrong with Black...if capable of performing assigned duties....(just like any other color)*


That's not the story line.

If you want a black master-spy hero...several have been done in stories.  Everything from PIs to Magic-Negro types.

If you can't find one you like...create one.

REWRITING the work of another, CHANGING the series, is offensive.

I'm not a Bond guy; but I fully understand the outrage that will happen when this is done, and it has little to do with race.  But of course, White Males will again be pilloried...

The Left can't fucking WAIT to get its race war.  And to them, they don't care who comes out on top...if it's blacks fighting whites or whites fighting blacks, it's still blacks and whites fighting.  And that's the basis of just about EVERY Leftist dictatorship...CLASS/RACE/ETHNIC ARTIFICIAL DIVISIONS, USED AS JUSTIFICATION FOR AN ONGOING POLICE STATE.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (01-12-2017),Jim Scott (01-12-2017)

----------


## Crunch

> No, but someone that broad who isn't fat, is rather rare.
> 
> But that's not what this is about.  This is about RAMMING a new standard ONTO the public.  FORCING a change in standards, done by pressure from unsightly, fat, clipped-hair dykes.
> 
> This goes; and then the next "beauty" will have a Smiley Virus hair clip-job.  And then unflattering eyeglasses and a scowl.  Somewhere along the line, the "Beauty" standard will adopt sagging tits and a pot belly.
> 
> Lesbians everywhere will be pleased; and white males, criminalized for their skin color, will be cowed into silence.
> 
> *I AM SICK AND TIRED OF BEING MANIPULATED LIKE A PIECE ON A CHESSBOARD.*


Ashley Graham will NEVER, I REPEAT NEVER be mistaken for a butch lesbian.



But I understand if you prefer a certain type of women (and a certain color of secret agent). That is your privilege.

(Hey, I'm just busting your balls, ya know).

----------

JustPassinThru (01-12-2017),Knightkore (01-12-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> Ashley Graham will NEVER, I REPEAT NEVER be mistaken for a butch lesbian.
> 
> 
> 
> But I understand if you prefer a certain type of women (and a certain color of secret agent). That is your privilege.
> 
> (Hey, I'm just busting your balls, ya know).


Okay, I'm confused.....who am I supposed to be attracted to now?   :Sofa:   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

JustPassinThru (01-12-2017),LongTermGuy (01-12-2017),MedicineBow (01-12-2017)

----------


## Crunch

> Okay, I'm confused.....who am I supposed to be attracted to now?


That is strictly a matter of personal preference.

----------

Knightkore (01-12-2017)

----------


## LongTermGuy

> Okay, I'm confused.....who am I supposed to be attracted to now?





*
The "cute" face has to go with a body....otherwise you aint got nuthin.* :Sad20: *...and end up throwing up...* :Tongue20: *Silent ...*

----------

Knightkore (01-12-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> That is strictly a matter of personal preference.


Definitely Ashley.....unless the other guy is named Ash.....in which case the top picture.   :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Crunch

> Definitely Ashley.....unless the other guy is named Ash.....in which case the top picture.


I believe that the other "female" is a character on "Orange is the New Black".

----------

Knightkore (01-12-2017),LongTermGuy (01-12-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> I believe that the other "female" is a character on "Orange is the New Black".


Exactly my point about "him".....{I refuse to be indoctrinated by Hollywood to be attracted to "androgynous-fluid-multiple-I-don't-know-what-the-hell-gender-it-is" people.....and if that makes me a bigot in their eyes so be it.....I am a normal red-blooded American Christian conservative male who is turned on by females.....not any kind of "it"}

----------

LongTermGuy (01-12-2017)

----------


## Katzndogz

Fat Bond girl, black James Bond...  looks like someone wants to kill off James Bond.

----------

Jim Scott (01-12-2017),Knightkore (01-12-2017),LongTermGuy (01-12-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> Fat Bond girl, black James Bond...  looks like someone wants to kill off James Bond.


The new character will be renamed Jane Bonda.....

----------


## Crunch

> Exactly my point about "him".....{I refuse to be indoctrinated by Hollywood to be attracted to "androgynous-fluid-multiple-I-don't-know-what-the-hell-gender-it-is" people.....and if that makes me a bigot in their eyes so be it.....I am a normal red-blooded American Christian conservative male who is turned on by females.....not any kind of "it"}


I am the same way. However, I don't think that accepting Plus sized women is being indoctrinated (as one poster seemed to imply).

I think we should appreciate women of all shapes and sizes, but at the same time would like them to be feminine and nice people.

----------

Knightkore (01-12-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> If she doesn't want to be a Bond girl, I'll allow her to be MY girl.


I don't see any "plus size" to this gorgeous babe at all. To me this is, how shall I say . . .  Meeeeoooww! 

 @NuYawka, is that your new left leaning mug shot on your avatar?  
 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Crunch (01-12-2017),Knightkore (01-12-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> 


Geezus . . .even the birds that were on his back flew away after that dump!

----------

Knightkore (01-12-2017)

----------


## LongTermGuy

> I am the same way. However, I don't think that accepting Plus sized women is being indoctrinated (as one poster seemed to imply).
> 
> I think we should appreciate women of all shapes and sizes, but at the same time would like them to be feminine and nice people.


*
I feel many of us do "appreciate" women of all shapes and sizes...Including myself....But not in "Bond Films"....If I pay good money to see a Bond film...I expect perfection....in a fantasy movie....No Liberal experimentation ...

The smile...the good will...(everybody wins and gets a trophy)  and great manners are reserved for normal life...IMO....* :Smiley20:

----------

Knightkore (01-12-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I have read all of Fleming's Bond stories, including the ones from the mid 60's in Playboy.  James Bond exist only as created by Ian Fleming, there is no real "James Bond".  I can tell you at no point in any of the books is there even a hint that Bond is anyone other than Bond.  Furthermore, you can't confuse the movies with the books.  He does not go around telling everyone in the books that he is "Bond, James Bond" nor are the villains as high tech as the ones in the movies.
> 
> As an aside almost none of the Bond movies are very faithful in any way to the book they are named after.  Perhaps the closest is On Her Majesty's Secret Service and Never say Never, which is really Thunderball.


I have never read a Bond book.  Well, part of one...dog-eared in a breakroom where I briefly worked.  It was that or _Hustler_ back-issues.

That said...I understand part of Fleming's Bond formula was graphic sadism on women.  Beat 'em up, and they'll love you more.

So, a mainstream movie isn't going to be true to the book.

THAT said...this is incrementally shifting.  That cutie posted fifteen posts up, the one with the buzz-cut and the glasses and tats...is their objective beauty standard.

Look at how they fawn over this transsexual simian in the White House, now.  _THAT_ is _BEAUTY?_  Like hell it is.  But to them, even standards of appearance, of what is attractive, is a function of politics.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I don't know.....voluptuous women are rather hotter than stick figures.....


I don't think you can say one type is "hotter" than the other.

A LOT depends on where you yourself are at in life.  In my late-middle years, I find a woman with padding...no, not flab, but padding, it's easy to tell the difference - is more attractive.

That's normal.  That comes with maturity; and it's natural and right that I would be more attracted to mature, thirty-plus women than adolescents.

Kids the same.  They're not there; they eat like pigs, they have energy to burn...they remain narrow-waisted.  They're of course going to be more attracted to someone in that point in life.

I don't find anything overly unattractive in the OP's poster girl.  What I find ugly as sin, is the way these Hollywoodies are trying to DRIVE TASTE.  We know what they like.  They like ugly dykes with ruined bodies, because those are useful pawns and worker-bees.  

So we, the sheeple who pay for the Hollywoodies' garbage, are being instructed in terms of what we SHOULD like.

I reject that.  ALL of it.

----------

Knightkore (01-12-2017),miss9ball (01-12-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> *
> The "cute" face has to go with a body....otherwise you aint got nuthin.**...and end up throwing up...**Silent ...*


I am gonna SUGGEST....


...that maybe, just MAYBE...

...there was a little Photoshopping out of some cellulite....

 :Sofa:

----------


## MrogersNhood

> If they want a black Bond girl, I recommend Pam Grier. 
> 
> She was the shit back in the day!


Didn't she already do that? Grace Jones!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Jim Scott

> I have read all of Fleming's Bond stories, including the ones from the mid 60's in Playboy.  James Bond exist only as created by Ian Fleming, there is no real "James Bond".  I can tell you at no point in any of the books is there even a hint that Bond is anyone other than Bond.  Furthermore, you can't confuse the movies with the books.  He does not go around telling everyone in the books that he is "Bond, James Bond" nor are the villains as high tech as the ones in the movies. 
> As an aside almost none of the Bond movies are very faithful in any way to the book they are named after.  Perhaps the closest is On Her Majesty's Secret Service and Never say Never, which is really Thunderball.


The Ian Fleming 'James Bond' books were written and published in the 1950's and the subsequent movies have, quite naturally, taken much 'dramatic license' with the character and the stories.  In the original books, Bond drove an ancient Rolls Royce, not a sleek Aston Martin roadster. He is a Commander in the British Royal Navy on assignment to Mi6, the British Intelligence Service.  Most of the films take great liberty with Fleming's character, which is common when a book is used as a basis for a heroic movie character.  Few of the fascinating technical items used in 'Bond' movies even existed at the time the books were written.  

Beauty is very subjective.  Women are viewed by men as women view men, with differing tastes.  A woman some men may consider fat others will see as voluptuous.  A woman some men will consider skinny and unappealing, others will see as slender and sexy.  Tastes do change over time.  To be candid, most men and women in America are not svelte and most men prefer a slender woman to one who is heavy. 

 Heavyset women are everywhere, as are heavyset men.  We go to the movies for escapism and I suspect the majority of both men and women prefer seeing movie stars that are trim and not with much extra weight to carry around.  This is why movie stars are attractive, both in face and body, be it a man or woman.  Yes, attractiveness is subjective but the majority of us do not find extra weight attractive on anyone.   

*  Jim*

----------


## NuYawka

> @NuYawka, is that your new left leaning mug shot on your avatar?


How's that "left-leaning"?

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> How's that "left-leaning"?


Geez, just kiddin'.

----------


## NuYawka

> Geez, just kiddin'.


No, I actually don't know if that's a well-known image that I used, that's why I asked, lol.

----------


## miss9ball

> No, I actually don't know if that's a well-known image that I used, that's why I asked, lol.


Because the guy's smile is tilted is he left leaning?

----------


## miss9ball

Also I try not to comment on this stuff but I think this girl is fat. I like curvy women and am one and she's very pretty in her face but she's enormous.

I don't think she's healthy or should be held up as an ideal cuz that body is not something to strive for health wise. She is very pretty though.

----------

LongTermGuy (01-12-2017)

----------


## LongTermGuy

> Also I try not to comment on this stuff but I think this girl is fat. I like curvy women and am one and she's very pretty in her face but she's enormous.
> 
> I don't think she's healthy or should be held up as an ideal cuz that body is not something to strive for health wise. She is very pretty though.


*​Agree...Nice face.....* :Smiley20: ...

*
Butt......

*

----------

miss9ball (01-12-2017)

----------


## miss9ball

> *​Agree...Nice face.....*...
> 
> *
> Butt......
> 
> *


Lol

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> No, I actually don't know if that's a well-known image that I used, that's why I asked, lol.


at least it does not look like Obama's son

----------

LongTermGuy (01-12-2017)

----------


## Crunch

> Also I try not to comment on this stuff but I think this girl is fat. I like curvy women and am one and she's very pretty in her face but she's enormous.
> 
> I don't think she's healthy or should be held up as an ideal cuz that body is not something to strive for health wise. She is very pretty though.


I bet she exercises more than most women. And being thin, does not mean your are healthy.

----------

Knightkore (01-13-2017),NuYawka (01-13-2017)

----------


## Crunch

> *​Agree...Nice face.....*...
> 
> *
> Butt......
> 
> *


Interesting that you would use a gif with a gay man in it.

----------

Knightkore (01-13-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I bet she exercises more than most women. And being thin, does not mean your are healthy.


That's an important part to recognize.  Genetically, we all have different builds.

Some people are thick, and some not.  The best way to judge, is to look at the tum-tum, and at the face and neck.  If someone with a 50 waist has a reasonably flat, stomach area, not bulging; if there's not fat rolls on the neck, if the face isn't bloated...then, 50 inches of waist are probably what Nature intended.

Emaciation is not attractive.

That's what killed Karen Carpenter, FWIW.  That, and that she wasn't ready for the star status she got.  She was short and thick, but not at all unattractive.  But she couldn't find a man because she wasn't of that world...she was a high-school graduate who played drums for her older brother's band, and then completely-accidentally, stumbled into star status.   She was a fish out of water, and in her own mind, attributed her social isolation to being "too fat."

It killed her, and it made her look like a sick hag before she did die.

----------

Crunch (01-13-2017),Knightkore (01-13-2017)

----------

